# John Deere G100 steering issue



## leisurlee (Jan 17, 2015)

Recently purchased the G100 at auction 150.00, it was listed as engine running but would not mow, changed battery and BOOM started and cut some grass, anyway if the left wheel is pointing straight the right is toed out about 3/4 of an inch, looked at the link that goes from tire to tire and see no wear, I attempted to adjust the link that runs from the left tire to the steering shaft and that didn't help matters. The only thing I can think of is one or both of the spindles are bent.....any ideas? I see that parts are available but not sure replacing on them will fix this issue. I was going to weld a piece of flat stock to the left spindle and drill hole so I could shorten the steering link and get them closer to being good. Both front tires are completely bald because the front is out of whack.

thanks


----------

